# Wasn't the RC10 in "The Dead Pool" driven by Jay Halsey?



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Wikipedia.org says it was driven by Joel Johnson.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dead_Pool


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, I am pretty sure it was Halsey. That a wiki so you should be able to fix it.


----------



## RCB3 (Oct 24, 2004)

It was was a RC10L and I believe it was Jammin' Jay Halsey also.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes it was driven by Halsey. I just read an article about him and it was stated in there that he drove the RC10 in the movie. I don't remember where I read the article at though.  If I find it I'll post the link.

RC


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

RCB3 said:


> It was was a RC10L and I believe it was Jammin' Jay Halsey also.


It was actually an RC10 not a RC10L.

http://download.teamassociated.com/pdf/deadpool.pics.pdf

RC


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

http://download.teamassociated.com/pdf/deadpool.pics.pdf


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I'm pretty sure that R/C Car Action, back when the movie was being released, had the specs on how the RC10 was equipped for the movie. Seeing those pictures reminded me of the days when we would race our RC10's on dirt one weekend, and then set them up to race on asphalt the following weekend.


----------



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

It was jay and both the 10l and rc-10 were used i had the car action with that in it and had it till 2 or 3 years ago


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey JS,

You sure a 10L was used? I thought it was just an RC10. I didn't think the 10L had been released by the time the movie was shot.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Heliopolis said:


> Hey JS,
> 
> You sure a 10L was used? I thought it was just an RC10. I didn't think the 10L had been released by the time the movie was shot.


10L was before RC10. But I also agree with you I thought it was just the rc10 in the dead pool. the 10L was used as a radio controlled bomober car in a movie with gene simons with a bunch of walking spider robots that would shoot nasty venom or guns that would shoot dna encoded bullets so they wouldnt miss the intended target, then explode!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

it was just jay halsey that drove it too.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> 10L was before RC10.


The movie came out in 1988. Maybe they used a prototype 10L. Not sure about that. But your statement about which came out first is incorrect. According to the associated Timeline the 10L didn't come out till 1989 and the RC10 came out in 1984.

http://www.teamassociated.com/basicshub/timeline/timeline_1980s.htm


RC


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

the rc10 was the first to come out..


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I actually meant 10th pan was around befor the rc10 sorry


----------



## tintmanpa (Dec 22, 2004)

check out that speed control is that car...look like a fut 112b
high tech at that time....


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I remember the article in one of the R/C mags 
They had to shoot the scene 2 times because Jay beat the real car down the hill the first time LOL


----------



## Dawn Sanchez (Feb 25, 2003)

Jay Halsey and I discussed this very topic in June at the off road fuel nationals in Harlingen, Texas and YES.. he was the driver in the Dead Pool and many, many other feature films and television programs.

I got it direct from him therefore it must be very true.


----------

